# Cockatiel lays eggs on the bottom of the cage



## kirkal (May 21, 2013)

I have a pair of cockatiels and the female keeps laying eggs on the bottom of the cage.There is a nest box but she just wont get in. Any ideas why this happens?
So far she has laid 8 eggs but she wont get in. The nest box is just like the others i m using for my other pairs.
Anyone can help?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

kirkal said:


> I have a pair of cockatiels and the female keeps laying eggs on the bottom of the cage.There is a nest box but she just wont get in. Any ideas why this happens?
> So far she has laid 8 eggs but she wont get in. The nest box is just like the others i m using for my other pairs.
> Anyone can help?


Some of them prefer the cage bottom, this is fine just provide her with a basket or a dish covered in paper towel as a nest and move the perches so they won't poop on the eggs.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They have mated, right? Did she ever go in the nest box? 
Some cockatiels prefer an open area as a nest instead of a box so maybe you can put some bedding in a shallow bowl so she can nest in there! Try putting one of the eggs on it and let's see how she reacts, if she isn't paying attention to the egg than you should put it back with the others so she can sit on them

Does she sit on the eggs at all?


----------



## kirkal (May 21, 2013)

thank you for your advice...i have already tried that..in the previous time she laid eggs i made an open nest...she went there but its time i go inside my aviary she gets upset and leave the eggs for a long time. and besides that she ate and destroy the nest box...
i have 50 cockatiels and its the only pair with this behaviour and i really dont know what to do.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Is she in the aviary with the other birds? I would recommend putting her in a cage with her mate alone because it gives them comfort the there are bars separating you and them so they won't feel threatened, and it gives you a better control of cleaning etc


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd definitely separate her and try her in a breeding cage verses the open aviary. Are you sure her and her mate are bonded to each other?


----------



## kirkal (May 21, 2013)

my english are not very good...when i said aviary i mean the room i keep my birds.each pair is in a seperate cage of course.. So probably i dont think she feels threatened,so i dont know what to do.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She may still feel threatened being in a room with other birds. Some hens are like that. It could also be that she isn't truly bonded to her mate and is trying to abort the clutch even though you have given her a proper nest.


----------

